# Rats as food



## fish food (Aug 4, 2003)

Anybody tried feeding their reds with Rats? Not mice mind you....big fat juicy rats....the males are bigger, so it would be quite a feast....

just an idea,

m


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's your mess to clean afterwards.

_Moved to feeding discussion_


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> It's your mess to clean afterwards.
> 
> _Moved to feeding discussion_


 that is so true, not worth it at all. plus don't want to start a debat but i think thats kinda cruel


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Do as you please.. but i would suggest researching other threads about folks whom done this before. Maybe you'll get an idea on how to do it right or simply decline to do it.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

exactly could be quite messy but if ur really after this i hope ur p's are big and u have IMO at least 10 of them between 8-9 " and dont feed for a few days but be careful that rat could harm ur p's to they have claws god luck with whatever u choose post pics


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

the problem is the fur and stuff left in ur tank. if ur willing to clean it up then do it...... AND SHOOT A VID


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

well I didnt see this post before when I posted mine...but I have 11 p's in a 125 and about 6 of my P's are 7 inches or bigger....I think they can tag team the sh*t out of a rat...if they are hungry...instincts will prevail....


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I don’t see anything wrong with it…. You may have to play with the rat a bit… I fed my medium rats to my shoal of 10 reds and 4 golds 6-8 inches and they had no problem eating medium rats… The rat tried to get out of the aquarium… You may have to stand guard with a stick to keep the rat swimming back and fourth….Then I was doing 40% water changes every other day… I got spawning in that tank too…. I got a lot of controversial remarks telling me my fish weren’t co-habitating together…. But they attacked and killed as a team, and the stress level was low enough for my reds to spawn sharing a tank with the golds…


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

what about pinkie mice, could three 6" rbp's eat a pinkie mouse? how big is a pinkie mouse?


----------

